# Revamping Poorly Built Barn?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

for a shade cover, I would remove the tin sidings and close off half of it for hay storage or tack shed, tractor storage .


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> So my dad and brother built our barn with the idea of using it for shade and standing stalls but as is it is a death trap. I won't allow my horses or theirs in there now that I am managing the property because every few months something happens where a horse kicks the siding or manages to put their head through the side.
> 
> I am wondering what I can do to make it safer and usable, even if I could just use it for one solid stall in a section or tack storage or if I should just use it to park stuff in. I'll show you what pictures I have of it, I am still cleaning out the hoarded mess of fence from when dad was using it and the pictures are from different times.
> 
> ...



I'd put up 4x8 pressure treated plywood 3/4 in thick at least along the inside of the barn to keep your horses from getting cut on the metal siding. Put down 2x8 boards along the bottom inside, then 2x4's up higher to secure the plywood to. Make sure all lumber you use is pressure treated. That should make a good start to some inside stalls.

My personal preference is to use a drill and deck screws instead of nails. They give a more secure grip to the lumber.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I am also wondering if it would be possible and/or stable to remove one of the 6"x6" poles so I could have an Open 16' x 16' stall in case I need a stall for an emergency. Im going to go out and clean right now and take better pictures of the structure!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> I am also wondering if it would be possible and/or stable to remove one of the 6"x6" poles so I could have an Open 16' x 16' stall in case I need a stall for an emergency. Im going to go out and clean right now and take better pictures of the structure!


You should be able to, but you'll almost certainly have to replace the header to be able to carry the weight without the pole.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> I am also wondering if it would be possible and/or stable to remove one of the 6"x6" poles so I could have an Open 16' x 16' stall in case I need a stall for an emergency. Im going to go out and clean right now and take better pictures of the structure![/QUOT
> 
> 
> So, my take is that the posts are 8 feet apart? I've had to take down a wall between stalls a few times to make 12x24 foaling stalls. Didn't take out the post as it's cemented in. Horses never had a problem with the post in the center of the stall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I was talking with my neighbor who has cows and he mentioned using the barn for storage and just adding a lean to to the outside wall.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

More pictures!About half way done cleaning out poop and random junk dad has thrown in. Took out 4 garbage bags full of ends and odds of broken junk. So many nails on the dirt portion of the "Tack Room"


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing c:

It looks good to me, but I'm the furthest from a building guru xD!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since the walls are already strapped you can add 1" thick planks, vertically as high as you want. If there's a sawmill in your area the rough cut is much cheaper than finished. That's what my barn is lined with. Your horses will go in only when the bugs are bad so you might want to consider just closing off one end so they can mill about in there. My larger section is 16x16 and I often found all four in there, using their tails on each other.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm guessing both ends have doors from the way light seems to shine in it (going by the light in the pictures).
If you only had one door I'd say just make a stall at the far end and have the rest for tack and storage of non-toxic/ flammable items. But since it seems both ends are open a stall would have to go along one of the long sides.

I've found that 16x16 is a great size, but 12x 14 and 12x 16 can work just as well.

I agree with putting up a kick wall where ever a horse will be able to have contact with the wall as non-equine specific buildings (and even equine specific) have thin walls when made from metal and horses often kick through them.

I'd bring in a contractor if you intend to remove one or more of those poles as they are holding up a header and that could cause major structural issues if you don't know what to do.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

OK so I was eyeing up the barn today and trying to figure out what I'd like todo with minimal decrease to the barns current structure as I am not any good with construction any more and maximize use of space and this is what I came up with for what I do 

What do you guys think? I would put up the kick boards around the outside walls. There is a post at every black cross section. Hopefully this makes sense :S


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Then it didnt add the picture...


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

How many horses do you have? I would add a rood/lean to on the outside of one wall and make 8' x 8' standing/emergency stalls (however many you might need) just in case.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

you mean there was an actual FLOOR under all that? Is that an actual floor you're clearing down to? OMG, I have no advice for your construction project, but mad empathy for the cleaning out you have to do.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I could still with this plan add a lean to to the outside running length ways the 32 feet and have it come 16' out from the barn. We have 6 horses but I rarely ever use the barn.

I'm thinking I am going to completely clean out that area next to the "Tack room" of debris and eventually use it for an extra standing stall so there would be 3 standing stall with cross ties available. I wants to enclose the tack room and just store my extra tack in there. I have been knocking down all those nasty old boards and pulling nails like mad. I have a huge pile of poop outside and then still hard packed poop in the barn that will have to wait til spring to thaw out.

The only part that is wood floor on the ground level is the tack room but it needs re-flooring and so does upstairs. Its all hard packed dirt otherwise. I'm having a lot of fun cleaning this old barn out and hope I can use it later.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, I feel for you having to scrape all that manure and debris out, but I'm a bit like you I guess and enjoy doing the work.

That plan looks good, and as mentioned you can add smaller stalls on the long sides. and even on the one short side if need be.

The kickboard would have to line the inside walls of that stall and the grooming areas. If you attach a lean-to then the outside walls will need kickboards also.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, What is a fairly simple design for kick board? I'm pretty much broke but will buy it as I go along!


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

From the pictures of the inside of your barn it looks like a "pole barn". The poles are what hold it up so unfortunately you can't remove any. Your cheapest option for kickboard will be 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, the plywood would likely be cheapest as you get a 4 foot by 8 foot piece in one go and can attach it to the posts that are already there. These will vary in cost, but assume about $30 per board.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Just more updated pictures of clean up and deconstruction...

I took the boards all down, pulled every nail I could find, and mucked my heart out today. Im dead tired. I kept prying poop up after the pictures so will update again tomorrow.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

How many horses? Could you make a run in out of half of it instead of removing the poles? Even 8' by 24' should be comfortable for a couple horses. My old mare only had a 8' by 12' and she laid down and turned fine and she was 16hh. Or make is 16' by 24' and leave the poles too, could hang hay from them?

It's not ideal but if you need cheap wood, and know a mill sometimes you can get slab wood (the edges from the log that still have bark), it's a lot of work to cut but it might work. For a kick board that is. I know people that have used it for fence boards here and burned whatever they needed to cut off. Have to watch out though some horses will peel off the bark or scratch themselves so make sure there isn't much sharp stuff or put it facing away from them.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow, that is some hard packed poop there


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking good! I don't miss doiing that part though - our farm was a short sale when we purchased it 2 years ago. They had 5 drafts and an appaloosa on 4 acres for 18 years. They stopped taking care of everything during year 5 it looked like. 

Our run in that we made into stalls was hardpacked manure too. We dug out what we could and then laid down crushed lime, tamped it down and matted on top. It made a good base


----------

